
I think I’ve accidentally created a fully encrypted social media app - RupertWiser
https://benwiser.com/blog/I-think-I%E2%80%99ve-accidentally-created-a-fully-encrypted-social-media-app.html
======
core-questions
Didn't Gab do this, with Dissenter, and get banned quickly?

Seems like a great idea, but you can see why some powerful folks would like to
crack down on it. Too much opportunity for, well, dissent!

